# Rumors



## mjargs (Sep 4, 2012)

There's a rumor going around here in the UP that this is looking like it could be one of the best partridge/woodcock seasons in quite some time. Everywhere you go there are birds, its pretty incredible.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice. The out of state guys will love that. Post the counties your hearing the rumors in too. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

augustus0603 said:


> Nice. The out of state guys will love that. Post the counties your hearing the rumors in too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Yea. Let's keep all of the birds for ourselves. To hell with the economic benefits those out if state hunters bring to the UP.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

kek25 said:


> Yea. Let's keep all of the birds for ourselves. To hell with the economic benefits those out if state hunters bring to the UP.


Yeah. Im sure it'll be an economic boom. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjargs (Sep 4, 2012)

Since you asked: gogebic, keweenaw, delta, marquette, iron, mackinaw, chippewa, luce, menominee, alger, dickinson, schoolcraft, baraga, ontonagon and houghton just to name a few.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Why should I drive up there when I can miss as many as I want near my house?


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Wayne county is producing great flush rates!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

mjargs said:


> Since you asked: gogebic, keweenaw, delta, iron, mackinaw, chippewa, luce, menominee, alger, dickinson, schoolcraft, ontonagon and houghton just to name a few.


There. That's better. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

skidoojc said:


> Wayne county is producing great flush rates!


Plenty of Phez and pigeons.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting, as I drove hundreds of miles in likely cover, prospecting and trout fishing. My results weren’t so durn good. 
Either way, it doesn’t deter me!


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

augustus0603 said:


> Nice. The out of state guys will love that. Post the counties your hearing the rumors in too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I’m sure there are large enough numbers of out of state hunters that signed up for Michigan sportsman’s forum, waiting for the day the woodcock announcement was made to wipe out the whole population. Damn you OP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

mjargs said:


> There's a rumor going around here in the UP that this is looking like it could be one of the best partridge/woodcock seasons in quite some time. Everywhere you go there are birds, its pretty incredible.


Thanks for the encouraging P & W report. Now please tell us that the current wolf and cougar population surveys have been revised to half of earlier reports.

Beautiful pup picture by the way. Is that Rookie?


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Thanks for the encouraging P & W report. Now please tell us that the current wolf and cougar population surveys have been revised to half of earlier reports.
> 
> Beautiful pup picture by the way. Is that Rookie?


Cougar sightings have been way down inside bars but the places with outdoor seating, sightings have gone way up.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

augustus0603 said:


> Nice. The out of state guys will love that. Post the counties your hearing the rumors in too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Yep, the UP is a relative unknown in this country for Grouse hunting. He should really keep these reports quiet..... You know “downstaters” and out of staters are the same thing to a Yooper.


----------



## mjargs (Sep 4, 2012)

ab5228 said:


> Yep, the UP is a relative unknown in this country for Grouse hunting. He should really keep these reports quiet..... You know “downstaters” and out of staters are the same thing to a Yooper.



Yep, anyone not born and bred in the UP is considered outsiders. I’m not sure on the cougar count, do the DNR acknowledge cougars in MI yet?? They sure do seem to be popping up on a lot of trail cams tho. 

But back to the birds, it does sound and look promising. Hopefully that’s true in a cpl weeks!

The photo is of Rookie, she saw her first partridge tonight luckily.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I must be missing something. I have been living in the UP for five years and have never once seen a partridge.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

michiganmaniac said:


> I must be missing something. I have been living in the UP for five years and have never once seen a partridge.


I like your answer, Joe. There`s no Grouse left in Michigan !!


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

between tv shows, magazine articals, bird reports from the state, guide servises, the R.G.S bird reports 
advertisments from motels to camps, its going to remain hush up, 
what about recruiting new bird hunters to keep the sport alive, 
so if your reading this go to the u p if you want to see lots of birds,( theres none in the northern lower so dont waste you time there)


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

fivegunner said:


> I like your answer, Joe. There`s no Grouse left in Michigan !!


Lol!

To the point, i have never seen one of these in michigan, a partridge.









I have seen a couple ruffled grouses though...


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Pro-tip:
It is advisable to remove the feathers from those birds prior to cooking them.

I have seen a couple ruffled grouses though...
View attachment 570173
[/QUOTE]


----------

